# Pregnant cichlid without mate



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

OK so I saw my 2 inch zebra cichlid this morning and discovered a bulge in the bottom of her mouth. I might add that there are no other zebra cichlids in this tank. She will not eat!! Over the years i have had many A. cichlids who were pregnant and she looks just like them but she has no mate. I am aware that they will sometimes crossbred with yellow labs but i don't have any yellow labs, for that matter any other fish in the tank besides a feather fin. Has anyone ever had or heard of a mouth brooder that cares for unfertilized eggs?


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's completely possible - I wouldn't worry too much about it. If there are no mates but she decided to release eggs then they will not hatch, obviously, and she'll most likely eat them as they'll begin to lose their freshness.


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. She disposed of the eggs a few days ago and is back to her old self.


----------

